# Gryft is CRIMINAL



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!

This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

They're both criminal.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They just trying to get as much as they can before someone puts them out of business.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

In some ways. I think stability in fares and pay to drivers should be the norm. 
Not in all cases, such as busy times and areas, but when it comes to a normal point A to point B ride, just keep it on the up and up. 
It's like when you go to the same market you always go to get some salad dressing and water. You walk in and find that the whole store has been rearranged. Now you have to walk around to get your bearings and of course the store hopes this lulls you to buy more than usual. 
Not quit an exact analogy but you get what i'm getting at.  I hope


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!
> 
> This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.


2 or 3 weekends ago I was driving downtown, Uber had surges up to $38.00. They would shoot up and then die off. While I was waiting for the it to shoot back up I was messing around with the Lyft and Uber pax apps.

Lyft wanted to charge $29.99 for a minimum fare sub 1 mile ride. The details in the pax app said it was 500% prime time, or 6 times regular price. A minimum fare at regular price is, I believe is $5.95 or $6.05 somewhere around there and pays out $2.50. For shits and grins I opened the lyft app and low and behold there was a bonus, a whole $3.29. I logged on, and got bombarded with requests. I declined 4 or 5 and got booted offline. Lyft also took away my life changing $3.29 ride bonus and offered nothing on the subsequent requests.

I logged back on and I accepted one, they were going too far so I canceled. I accepted another one, checked the price on the pax app and it was 29.99 for a minimum fare from their location. I got there in less than 2 minutes, it was a mile or so ride so I decided to follow through with the ride. Surprisingly, the 2 young ladies were waiting in a spot east to get to and ready to go.

I asked how much lyft was changing, and as suspected it was 29.99, almost $50 if they wanted priority pickup which they declined. I told them to cancel, and I'd do the ride for the cancel because, F Lyft.

They did and I drove them the .8 miles to their drop. They gave me some cash & change, it wasn't nearly as much as lyft was going to change, like 13.65 with almost $5 of it in change it was all the cash they had between them. I appreciated it, I expected to do the ride for the $2.00 cancel fee. I just wanted to see if lyft was really charging that much. They were, and offered no me bonus.

The kicker is, lyft did not pay the cancel fee. The did charge the pax 6.50! She showed me. Lyft said they canceled after I arrived therefore do not qualify for a cancel fee.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> 2 or 3 weekends ago I was driving downtown, Uber had surges up to $38.00. They would shoot up and then die off. While I was waiting for the it to shoot back up I was messing around with the Lyft and Uber pax apps.
> 
> Lyft wanted to charge $29.99 for a minimum fare sub 1 mile ride. The details in the pax app said it was 500% prime time, or 6 times regular price. A minimum fare at regular price is, I believe is $5.95 or $6.05 somewhere around there and pays out $2.50. For shits and grins I opened the lyft app and low and behold there was a bonus, a whole $3.29. I logged on, and got bombarded with requests. I declined 4 or 5 and got booted offline. Lyft also took away my life changing $3.29 ride bonus and offered nothing on the subsequent requests.
> 
> ...


There's no taxis available in that area?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> There's no taxis available in that area?


Yeah, some, they circle and circle. They eventually get fares but 90% + use Uber or lyft.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!
> 
> This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.


_$$$$$$$$$Longhauling cures all ills$$$$$$$_


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!
> 
> This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.


Same thing has been happening to me past 3 or so weeks in PHX, passengers were venting "I wonder why Lyft is charging so much, they charged me xx and no Ubers available so had to take Lyft". I've lately been telling passengers (ones that are cool, normal people) "Lyft is actually keeping all difference and none of that extra you pay is going to the driver. We pay gas, every expense on the car, insurance and I will most likely get paid around $x for this ride." Most of the time the response from PAX is "WHAT, are you kidding me, that's not right, that's criminal, etc..". I tell them "yeah, I just do it a few hrs here and there for a few extra $$, but prefer Uber as they pass on more to their drivers". I've had a few PAX say they will most likely be looking into taking cabs from now on and dumping Lyft all together. Was only doing Lyft because my Uber inspection was up but just got Uber inspection done a bit over a week ago and now Lyft stays turned off as Uber is paying a bit extra on every ride. Only issue with Uber is continuous pings 15+ min away and getting logged offline, but still better money then Lyft. The only way to make money with Lyft in PHX is to do streak bonuses or hit those mystery "ride bonuses" that pop up once in a blue moon.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lyft is like a vacuum. It sucks.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

lyft makes uber look like paradise. In my town lyft is shameless. Im suprised no one has driven a car through their office front door here. I have a friend who drives for them here it is really bad...I have no idea how he can make money under those conditions....


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

It pays to be the pimp


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gryft is called "Grfyt" for a reason....I only log on and drive with them for: 1) Streak of 3 ($15 and up), 2) filtered destinations.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^That's about all I use it for.

Unless ya wanna end up in the ghetto, ya gotta filter dests. on Lyft.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FrenchRidah said:


> Same thing has been happening to me past 3 or so weeks in PHX, passengers were venting "I wonder why Lyft is charging so much, they charged me xx and no Ubers available so had to take Lyft". I've lately been telling passengers (ones that are cool, normal people) "Lyft is actually keeping all difference and none of that extra you pay is going to the driver. We pay gas, every expense on the car, insurance and I will most likely get paid around $x for this ride." Most of the time the response from PAX is "WHAT, are you kidding me, that's not right, that's criminal, etc..". I tell them "yeah, I just do it a few hrs here and there for a few extra $$, but prefer Uber as they pass on more to their drivers". I've had a few PAX say they will most likely be looking into taking cabs from now on and dumping Lyft all together. Was only doing Lyft because my Uber inspection was up but just got Uber inspection done a bit over a week ago and now Lyft stays turned off as Uber is paying a bit extra on every ride. Only issue with Uber is continuous pings 15+ min away and getting logged offline, but still better money then Lyft. The only way to make money with Lyft in PHX is to do streak bonuses or hit those mystery "ride bonuses" that pop up once in a blue moon.


Don't lie to them. Goober does the exact same thing.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Don't lie to them. Goober does the exact same thing.


Lyft is more shameless...the whole switch your pax mid route sht is the worst thing ever


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Lyft is more shameless...the whole switch your pax mid route sht is the worst thing ever


I have had Goober do that to me more than Gryft.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

You will always get screwed doing business with ____s



Amos69 said:


> I have had Goober do that to me more than Gryft.


I knew you would disagree with me for sport....everyone know uber dont do the switchoroo....but ok...atleast you are consistence


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You will always get screwed doing business with ____s
> 
> 
> I knew you would disagree with me for sport....everyone know uber dont do the switchoroo....but ok...atleast you are consistence


Its part of the game. I am very good at training the algorithms to work for or with me.

It just takes dedication and perseverance.



Ummm5487 said:


> You will always get screwed doing business with ____s
> 
> 
> I knew you would disagree with me for sport....everyone know uber dont do the switchoroo....but ok...atleast you are consistence












There is a very good chance you are the least smart person on this board.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

When pax are overcharged, they almost never tip.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Its part of the game. I am very good at training the algorithms to work for or with me.
> 
> It just takes dedication and perseverance.
> 
> ...


Well you know we all got low iq


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TobyD said:


> When pax are overcharged, they almost never tip.


I had 2 rides last month that were non surged. I got tipped at almost almost same rate. 31% in app and 15% in cash.

2019 was 35% in app and around 15% cash. 
2020 I don't know., didn't drove much or keep track of cash .


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!
> 
> This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.


Never ever take a regular on lyft. They have been ****ing over the only left few drivers by keeping all the surge since when you decline the ridiculous 25 min pings, power zone goes away to never return back. 
The only way to enable the lyft's shitty power zone algorithm is to ALWAYS tap on last ride as soon as you get a ping, complete the ride and wait a bit like a min in offline mode. If it is busy, sometimes even when not busy, you will get a power zone nearby, sometimes pretty good, even better than uber's. Go online and hopefully the first ping is not gonna be 20 mon ping lol. But even if it is 20 min, swipe up the app to force quit when countdown is near 1 and reopen the app, the power zone and surge will stay with you and hopefully the next one is closer. You can repeat the steps 5-6 times till you get a closer ping with surge. If you force quit too much shit lyft will start putting you to a timeout, so just take uber pings and USE and abuse these mf apps, treat them as they deserve. Don't let these millennial idiotic stupid algorithms control you.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice job. What market is that? Here in the PHX market I use a similar strategy but it does not always take if demand is not there. Also if Im doing a 3 run shit streak you cannot decline anything or you lose it. Abusing gryft is paramount yes sir.



Amos69 said:


> I have had Goober do that to me more than Gryft.


Gruber has NEVER switched a pax here in our market. Gryft on the other hand switched me 3 times in 3 minutes the other day. Its quite frustrating

The only way too lose a pax here is if either of you cancel. What market you in that Gruber switches pax on you?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Nice job. What market is that? Here in the PHX market I use a similar strategy but it does not always take if demand is not there. Also if Im doing a 3 run shit streak you cannot decline anything or you lose it. Abusing gryft is paramount yes sir.
> 
> 
> Gruber has NEVER switched a pax here in our market. Gryft on the other hand switched me 3 times in 3 minutes the other day. Its quite frustrating
> ...


Seattle . At rush hour I have had it happen more on goober than Gryft. I generally am not on Gryft at rush hour due to surge vs pt issues.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I once read that logan green spends allot of money on personal protection and I can see why he would.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Don't lie to them. Goober does the exact same thing.


He said "more", not "most" or "all".



Tnasty said:


> I once read that logan green spends allot of money on personal protection and I can see why he would.


Sounds like we need to make him worry more.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Nice job. What market is that? Here in the PHX market I use a similar strategy but it does not always take if demand is not there. Also if Im doing a 3 run shit streak you cannot decline anything or you lose it. Abusing gryft is paramount yes sir.
> 
> 
> Gruber has NEVER switched a pax here in our market. Gryft on the other hand switched me 3 times in 3 minutes the other day. Its quite frustrating
> ...


This guy has a unhealthy obsession with disagreeing with anything i say...even if he has to make lies


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> This guy has a unhealthy obsession with disagreeing with anything i say...even if he has to make lies


No not at all. Im just realizing every single market has different quirks or parameters that these idiot enterprises use. Too me it obviously is too our detriment. No argueing here.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> No not at all. Im just realizing every single market has different quirks or parameters that these idiot enterprises use. Too me it obviously is too our detriment. No argueing here.


Not just every market, but inside each market there are dozens of programs being run. Your app is rarely the same as the driver next to you.

That loon is a crackpot


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Not just every market, but inside each market there are dozens of programs being run. Your app is rarely the same as the driver next to you.
> 
> That loon is a crackpot


Exactly how...because i dont bow to white supremacy...fk off please


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Exactly how...because i dont bow to white supremacy...fk off please












Like that.

stupid people say stupid things.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 588167
> 
> 
> Like that.
> ...


If people like me let people like you tell me my worth ill be a slave in your cotton field


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Exactly how...because i dont bow to white supremacy...fk off please


Dude your like that?!

Im Latin my last name originates from Portugal. Stop with that made up white supremacy garbage. If you were born in the USA your just as American as anyone else born here


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> If people like me let people like you tell me my worth ill be a slave in your cotton field


If hate filled, scared people like you and Donald Trump didn't exist, the world would be a much better place.

I already told you that I wouldn't hire you to be my gardener, don't be bitter, you just aren't qualified.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Gryft is called "Grfyt" for a reason....I only log on and drive with them for: 1) Streak of 3 ($15 and up), 2) filtered destinations.


Even $15 streaks isn't enough to lure me unless it is on XL at night where pickups tend to be shorter. They always send me 20+ minute pings and $5 per ride is not even half of the Uber long pickup fee I'd get from such rides.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Dude your like that?!
> 
> Im Latin my last name originates from Portugal. Stop with that made up white supremacy garbage. If you were born in the USA your just as American as anyone else born here


Why is it a suffix in front of every race classification except whites...im african-american ...they say



Amos69 said:


> If hate filled, scared people like you and Donald Trump didn't exist, the world would be a much better place.
> 
> I already told you that I wouldn't hire you to be my gardener, don't be bitter, you just aren't qualified.


&#128528;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Why is it a suffix in front of every race classification except whites...im african-american ...they say
> 
> 
> &#128528;


Are you African, or American?

Where was your mom born? Where was your dad born?

My youngest wifes parents were born in Zimbabwe and South Africa, and she was born in South Africa. She lives in America for the most part, but she is South African.

Most of my close friends are Canadian or African

I have a strong feeling you are as ignorant as all the people you hate.

Goodbye.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Why is it a suffix in front of every race classification except whites...im african-american ...they say
> 
> 
> &#128528;


Unless one of your parents was born in an African country you should not be referring to yourself as African. Both my parents were born in the United States so that makes me American even though my dads family name is porteguese an my mother name is Mexican. You have been brainwashed into being a self victimizer. You have just as much opportunity as I do as an American. My skin is DARK BROWN too. Turn to spirituality an Jesus.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Are you African, or American?
> 
> Where was your mom born? Where was your dad born?
> 
> ...


Any form i feel out they ask am i whit. Or african american


Soldiering said:


> Unless one of your parents was born in an African country you should not be referring to yourself as African. Both my parents were born in the United States so that makes me American even though my dads family name is porteguese an my mother name is Mexican. You have been brainwashed into being a self victimizer. You have just as much opportunity as I do as an American. My skin is DARK BROWN too. Turn to spirituality an Jesus.


I know who i am...any official paper work i do ask am i white or african america...me brainwashed &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; yea ok...and of course to most christians it dont matter what color Jesus is as long as hes depicted as white



Amos69 said:


> Are you African, or American?
> 
> Where was your mom born? Where was your dad born?
> 
> ...


Eat sht


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!
> 
> This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.


Pax are crazy enough to pay arm and a leg... drivers dumb enough to drive for peanuts.... it's a good time to be rideshare company these days.

Seriously, what is wrong with people these days. Too much stimulus money or something?!


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> Seriously, what is wrong with people these days. Too much stimulus money or something?!


It really burns a hole in their pocket. They can't unload this extra cash fast enough on vacuous pursuits. Back to square one in no time at all.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Not just every market, but inside each market there are dozens of programs being run. Your app is rarely the same as the driver next to you.


It would be foolish to think Uber and Lyft weren't experimenting with all kinds of algorithms simultaneously, using the driver as a mere guinea pig to see which variant delivers them (the rideshare companies) the most cash. This is especially true now, since the number of drivers is very low, and the number of riders has to be an all-time high.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Any form i feel out they ask am i whit. Or african american
> 
> I know who i am...any official paper work i do ask am i white or african america...me brainwashed &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; yea ok...and of course to most christians it dont matter what color Jesus is as long as hes depicted as white
> 
> ...


Jesus was not white or Anglo. He was Jewish. We are all of one blood. Have you ever heard of the tower od Babel? We all came from one race created by God.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Jesus was not white or Anglo. He was Jewish. We are all of one blood. Have you ever heard of the tower od Babel? We all came from one race created by God.


So he looked like jerry springer&#128512;&#128513;


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Just wait till they get hold of Santa.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So he looked like jerry springer&#128512;&#128513;


Ill pray for you.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Ill pray for you.


Just dont pray to Cesare Borgia


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Just dropped off a really cool pax here in PHX. She said both apps were charging similarly but no Gruber drivers were available. I picked her up, she was charged 45 by them an they paid me 9.30 for the ride!!!!!
> 
> This is why I find it so easy too not drive for them unless its on one of their shitty streak offers. Rip them off OPs anyway you can.





FrenchRidah said:


> Same thing has been happening to me past 3 or so weeks in PHX, passengers were venting "I wonder why Lyft is charging so much, they charged me xx and no Ubers available so had to take Lyft". I've lately been telling passengers (ones that are cool, normal people) "Lyft is actually keeping all difference and none of that extra you pay is going to the driver. We pay gas, every expense on the car, insurance and I will most likely get paid around $x for this ride." Most of the time the response from PAX is "WHAT, are you kidding me, that's not right, that's criminal, etc..". I tell them "yeah, I just do it a few hrs here and there for a few extra $$, but prefer Uber as they pass on more to their drivers". I've had a few PAX say they will most likely be looking into taking cabs from now on and dumping Lyft all together. Was only doing Lyft because my Uber inspection was up but just got Uber inspection done a bit over a week ago and now Lyft stays turned off as Uber is paying a bit extra on every ride. Only issue with Uber is continuous pings 15+ min away and getting logged offline, but still better money then Lyft. The only way to make money with Lyft in PHX is to do streak bonuses or hit those mystery "ride bonuses" that pop up once in a blue moon.





Uberdriver2710 said:


> Lyft is like a vacuum. It sucks.


This is what Lyft is about

This is a ride which pays the driver 75.00 and they are charging over 220..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Da Ub said:


> This is what Lyft is about
> 
> This is a ride which pays the driver 75.00 and they are charging over 220..


I'd have gotten $200 for that fare,


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I'd have gotten $200 for that fare,


You really got issues...you always 1 uping ....get some help because you a real nutjob



Da Ub said:


> This is what Lyft is about
> 
> This is a ride which pays the driver 75.00 and they are charging over 220..


You always get screwed doing business with j___s


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I have had Goober do that to me more than Gryft.


Uber doesn't do that. Once you commit to a trip on their platform, it's yours. Lyft redirects if they find a closer driver or you're closer to someone else. If it's the former, their canned response is that you weren't making progress, which is always untruthful. It's downright unprofessional, to say the least.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Uber doesn't do that. Once you commit to a trip on their platform, it's yours. Lyft redirects if they find a closer driver or you're closer to someone else. If it's the former, their canned response is that you weren't making progress, which is always untruthful. It's downright unprofessional, to say the least.


That is a lie. Goober does it to me and many other drivers I know.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> That is a lie. Goober does it to me and many other drivers I know.


So you're saying that when you are en route to someone on Uber, they have switched you to another destination, a different rider? In the 8 years I've driven for Uber, that has never happened to me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> So you're saying that when you are en route to someone on Uber, they have switched you to another destination, a different rider? In the 8 years I've driven for Uber, that has never happened to me.


Yes dozens of times. And yes it is very frustrating.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Yes dozens of times. And yes it is very frustrating.


Wild. They must have it out for you and the other drivers you know.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Wild. They must have it out for you and the other drivers you know.


No. Every market is different, and beyond that the performance of apps can very radically between drivers parked together. Your app is not the same as that driver you often see at your fishing hole.

Honestly, I think Goober has switcherooed me more than Gryft. Due to no Surge on Gryft I rarely run it when it is busy out.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Yes dozens of times. And yes it is very frustrating.


Hes just 1 upping....hes one of those if you say you saw 5 deers on your way to the air port to catch a flight...he'll say he saw 10 giraffes on his way to the air port to fly his private jet....&#128513; hes a nut!!!


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> 2 or 3 weekends ago I was driving downtown, Uber had surges up to $38.00. They would shoot up and then die off. While I was waiting for the it to shoot back up I was messing around with the Lyft and Uber pax apps.
> 
> Lyft wanted to charge $29.99 for a minimum fare sub 1 mile ride. The details in the pax app said it was 500% prime time, or 6 times regular price. A minimum fare at regular price is, I believe is $5.95 or $6.05 somewhere around there and pays out $2.50. For shits and grins I opened the lyft app and low and behold there was a bonus, a whole $3.29. I logged on, and got bombarded with requests. I declined 4 or 5 and got booted offline. Lyft also took away my life changing $3.29 ride bonus and offered nothing on the subsequent requests.
> 
> ...


Prop 22 was the worst..any driver who believed Uber and Lyft would do right by us in the name of fairness is delusional..I was against that prop 22 from day one..this awful pandemic and the way Uber and Lyft treated us during it..it was really sad.. they're loyalties will and forever be to their shareholders...thank you to the state of California EDD for their enormous help..


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> Prop 22 was the worst..any driver who believed Uber and Lyft would do right by us in the name of fairness is delusional..I was against that prop 22 from day one..this awful pandemic and the way Uber and Lyft treated us during it..it was really sad.. they're loyalties will and forever be to their shareholders...thank you to the state of California EDD for their enormous help..


Stop blaming the prop. The cherry picking multiplier freaks ruined this for everyone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> The cherry picking multiplier freaks ruined this for everyone.


did they? Or were they using an option provided to them? Certainly at a rate Uber did not noodle about, nor did Uber noodle how the pax would react. BUT, to use something offered ain't the standard definition of a 'freak'. Right?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

SHalester said:


> did they? Or were they using an option provided to them? Certainly at a rate Uber did not noodle about, nor did Uber noodle how the pax would react. BUT, to use something offered ain't the standard definition of a 'freak'. Right?


I know you haven't been driving, so as someone who has been out in the field for a month now, it makes a difference when I tell you the following. I have been getting a very vocal earful from riders who are upset that they have been waiting anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, rejecting multiple requests from multiple drivers to be charged $80-100+ to go 7-17 minutes in non-luxury vehicles driven by non-professional drivers. Ex. A Prius driven by someone in a pair of blue jeans who doesn't know the area nor route efficiency. It isn't uncommon for a driver to not speak English. I can tell you that that's frightening if you're trying to go the airport and you're simply trying to tell the driver what airline and time you're flying out. The inadequacy of the service level met with the multiplier level offered, to me, from a customer perspective, is wholly inappropriate, and absolutely freakish when so many drivers are doing this. People are logging off and choosing alternative methods of transport. It is happening and it is real. Full-fledged. I think a 1.5 or 2.0 is reasonable. Maybe 3.0 in rush hour. But this 4.0 and 5.0 business is way out of control. Yes, the company offers it, but it should be used as an appropriate discretionary tool, not abused simply because the ability to do so is there. The service level that a driver can truly provide should be met with the multiplier. Not because the driver thinks they're entitled to a ridiculous wage. I've seen the abuse in the posts and images here and I hear it from the clients more than I hear, 'How is it driving Uber these days?'. And that, my friend, is a problem. You can be moral in your choices and it's clear that this decency is lost on desperate and conniving individuals. I see the sadness in the forums that people don't care that people need rides. They care only for themselves.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> So you're saying that when you are en route to someone on Uber, they have switched you to another destination, a different rider? In the 8 years I've driven for Uber, that has never happened to me.


I can vouch for Amos. Uber has switched routes up on me as well, and it always seems to happen at the most inconvenient time...like while getting on a freeway on-ramp. Lyft is even more notorious for doing this, but Uber isn't afraid to jerk you around on pick-ups either.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I can vouch for Amos. Uber has switched routes up on me as well, and it always seems to happen at the most inconvenient time...like while getting on a freeway on-ramp. Lyft is even more notorious for doing this, but Uber isn't afraid to jerk you around on pick-ups either.


That's unfortunate to hear.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> they're loyalties will and forever be to their shareholders


Well, yeah. You shouldn't be surprised by this. They have a legal obligation to act in the stock holders best interest.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> That's unfortunate to hear.


With the shortage of drivers right now, I'd imagine Uber might expand use of this tactic. I know in my market, there are very few drivers logged on at any given time. If I'm 2.5 miles away from my original pickup request, and a new driver logs on just one mile away from them, I'll probably get reassigned to another waiting pickup that is closer to me and farther from the new driver who just signed in.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I know you haven't been driving, so as someone who has been out in the field for a month now, it makes a difference when I tell you the following. I have been getting a very vocal earful from riders who are upset that they have been waiting anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, rejecting multiple requests from multiple drivers to be charged $80-100+ to go 7-17 minutes in non-luxury vehicles driven by non-professional drivers. Ex. A Prius driven by someone in a pair of blue jeans who doesn't know the area nor route efficiency. It isn't uncommon for a driver to not speak English. I can tell you that that's frightening if you're trying to go the airport and you're simply trying to tell the driver what airline and time you're flying out. The inadequacy of the service level met with the multiplier level offered, to me, from a customer perspective, is wholly inappropriate, and absolutely freakish when so many drivers are doing this. People are logging off and choosing alternative methods of transport. It is happening and it is real. Full-fledged. I think a 1.5 or 2.0 is reasonable. Maybe 3.0 in rush hour. But this 4.0 and 5.0 business is way out of control. Yes, the company offers it, but it should be used as an appropriate discretionary tool, not abused simply because the ability to do so is there. The service level that a driver can truly provide should be met with the multiplier. Not because the driver thinks they're entitled to a ridiculous wage. I've seen the abuse in the posts and images here and I hear it from the clients more than I hear, 'How is it driving Uber these days?'. And that, my friend, is a problem. You can be moral in your choices and it's clear that this decency is lost on desperate and conniving individuals. I see the sadness in the forums that people don't care that people need rides. They care only for themselves.


Just one question, why don't drivers any longer see what riders pay for rides?
Story ended



rkozy said:


> With the shortage of drivers right now, I'd imagine Uber might expand use of this tactic. I know in my market, there are very few drivers logged on at any given time. If I'm 2.5 miles away from my original pickup request, and a new driver logs on just one mile away from them, I'll probably get reassigned to another waiting pickup that is closer to me and farther from the new driver who just signed in.


There isn't a driver shortage, that is just Uber and Lyfts spin to justify changes


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Da Ub said:


> There isn't a driver shortage, that is just Uber and Lyfts spin to justify changes


Perhaps in your market there is no shortage, but where I drive it's quite obvious there aren't nearly enough to handle the demand. I can turn on either app any time of the day and get instant pings. I can reject them, and know another one will be waiting just seconds behind it. I've never seen such a bonanza of ride requests.

My passengers on both Uber and Lyft are telling me it takes them 90 minutes to get a driver...if they can even get one at all. One of my regulars had to call a cab just to get to her job at a convenience store. That was $90 out of her wallet for a ride that normally goes for $18 on Uber.

It's not just a handful of passengers saying this either. It's every passenger. They are so grateful when I pick them up, because often times they don't make it that far in the process.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I know you haven't been driving, so as someone who has been out in the field for a month now, it makes a difference


has nothing to do with my opinion of your opinion. :roflmao: Drivers used the option as it was presented to them. Very hard to abuse something when the pax has to agree to ride and are notified there it is higher rate. Pax made a decision, then decided to complain about it and/or change their habits and not use Uber in the future. Unless you were sleeping, that is the entire reason Uber is in process of taking the option away; unintended consequences.

The statement drivers were 'freaks' was inaccurate (this time). Your rebuttal crash 'n burned.

Try again¿


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Perhaps in your market there is no shortage, but where I drive it's quite obvious there aren't nearly enough to handle the demand. I can turn on either app any time of the day and get instant pings. I can reject them, and know another one will be waiting just seconds behind it. I've never seen such a bonanza of ride requests.
> 
> My passengers on both Uber and Lyft are telling me it takes them 90 minutes to get a driver...if they can even get one at all. One of my regulars had to call a cab just to get to her job at a convenience store. That was $90 out of her wallet for a ride that normally goes for $18 on Uber.
> 
> It's not just a handful of passengers saying this either. It's every passenger. They are so grateful when I pick them up, because often times they don't make it that far in the process.


I think that you are missing out on the really big picture.
I drive in 8 different markets where the per mile rates vary from.585 to .685 and the per minute rates vary from .07 to .22.
Hence there is the real issue. The real issue is that the rates are too low as does driving someone for .585 per mile and .07 cents per minute make sense for anyone to do? That is 7.00 per hour only if someone is in your vehicle with the federal tax deduction.
Note that is also 25% of the cost of what the rates where when I started. 
uber and Lyft need to raise the base rates to a minimum of 1.20 per mile and .40 cents per minute (note that is still less then 1/3rd the cost of a cab).
If there really was a driver shortage, it is something that they created themselves by continuing to cut rates. If drivers are truly independent contractors, we should be able to set our rates to that. Period


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech (Apr 15, 2021)

spending $10 to get to a 10-20$ an hour job is mind boggling to me, dont they speak to their co-workers? i assume they make the same do not one of them own cars? how do you work full time and cant afford a car and who waits 30-90+ minutes getting ignored and cancelled on literally playin a game staring at a screen

try filthy cash weirdos a $10+ bill will get you a ride in minutes anywhere usa if you open your mouth and use eye contact or a thumb waving motion while walking and holding that $10 bill, this complex technique also works if you engage every human within 20 feet of you in quick informational conversation that informs them youre willing to part with that $10+ bill...no app needed. no middlemen needed, same chances of dying or getting raped its amazing technology

weirdos spend 5 hours pay on a ride, start walking idiot

do these pax have brains?

start walking buy a car like an adult weirdos and if you work 40 hours a week and cant affor a $15 a day car you cant afford a chaufeuer either and find another job, the uber driver gets $3 an hou and can afford a car why cant you at $10+?

what kind of losers outside ny dont own cars past 16?
do these weirdos not have family members, friends, prop jo from the neighborhood hack man? if people would just look up most of these apps would be obsolete geez


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

SHalester said:


> has nothing to do with my opinion of your opinion. :roflmao: Drivers used the option as it was presented to them. Very hard to abuse something when the pax has to agree to ride and are notified there it is higher rate. Pax made a decision, then decided to complain about it and/or change their habits and not use Uber in the future. Unless you were sleeping, that is the entire reason Uber is in process of taking the option away; unintended consequences.
> 
> The statement drivers were 'freaks' was inaccurate (this time). Your rebuttal crash 'n burned.
> 
> Try again¿


Client who hadn't utilized Uber in a year scheduled a pickup yesterday morning for the evening, to be taken to the airport. Uber quoted them a price. They agreed to it. Then come time for pickup, no driver was available that wanted to agree to whatever she had set agreed to. Then it cycled through drivers. One offered $106 for a 17 minute ride. She declined. The next offered her $84. She declined. She declined the next offering, and then my lower offering popped up. She said if she received a 4th offer that wasn't to what she agreed upon she was going to give up on Uber and call for another mode of transport. Tell me how this is the Pax fault, Holmes?

You got one thing right. If you give an ant with no discretion a 5x option, they'll go to town with it.


----------



## 4220.weedshare.tech (Apr 15, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Just dont pray to Cesare Borgia


orgeee pope was the best pope mmmm chestnuts, what kind of weirdo spends their free time editing and altering the word or geeee? my buddha, the pope blessed and hosted or geeees it must be sanctioned by the supreme ruler in the clouds


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Da Ub said:


> If there really was a driver shortage, it is something that they created themselves by continuing to cut rates.


There is a shortage in my market, and you are correct that crappy rates by Uber and Lyft are the primary culprit. When unemployment pays much better than a day of driving around strangers, you know their rates are low.

More people would be driving more hours if the rideshare companies acted in good faith with their drivers. They don't do that, and they are never going to. Those early days of making big bucks by driving for Uber are like the T Rex. Long gone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You got one thing right.


I believe my opinion is dead on with all aspects of my posts under this thread.  :roflmao: :thumbup:


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> A Prius driven by someone in a pair of blue jeans


That's me.. I pleaded to high roller pax that my tux was at the cleaners and my limo in the shop, so had to settle for the prius, t-shirt and jeans...but that they'd get the VIP treatment next go-round.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Jesus was not white or Anglo. He was Jewish. We are all of one blood. Have you ever heard of the tower od Babel? We all came from one race created by God.


Even athiests believe in "mitochondrial Eve" and "testicular Adam"



PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I know you haven't been driving, so as someone who has been out in the field for a month now, it makes a difference when I tell you the following. I have been getting a very vocal earful from riders who are upset that they have been waiting anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, rejecting multiple requests from multiple drivers to be charged $80-100+ to go 7-17 minutes in non-luxury vehicles driven by non-professional drivers. Ex. A Prius driven by someone in a pair of blue jeans who doesn't know the area nor route efficiency. It isn't uncommon for a driver to not speak English. I can tell you that that's frightening if you're trying to go the airport and you're simply trying to tell the driver what airline and time you're flying out. The inadequacy of the service level met with the multiplier level offered, to me, from a customer perspective, is wholly inappropriate, and absolutely freakish when so many drivers are doing this. People are logging off and choosing alternative methods of transport. It is happening and it is real. Full-fledged. I think a 1.5 or 2.0 is reasonable. Maybe 3.0 in rush hour. But this 4.0 and 5.0 business is way out of control. Yes, the company offers it, but it should be used as an appropriate discretionary tool, not abused simply because the ability to do so is there. The service level that a driver can truly provide should be met with the multiplier. Not because the driver thinks they're entitled to a ridiculous wage. I've seen the abuse in the posts and images here and I hear it from the clients more than I hear, 'How is it driving Uber these days?'. And that, my friend, is a problem. You can be moral in your choices and it's clear that this decency is lost on desperate and conniving individuals. I see the sadness in the forums that people don't care that people need rides. They care only for themselves.


I did not drop the price of a ride from 1.50 a mile to .30 a mile. UBER did that. If you have a problem with the services you are being offered talk to the company whose onboarding procedure consists of "can you dowload an app?", "Can you upload pictures?", and has zero checks on "Can you provide customer service?"

Hacks and shills always decry "any idiot can do this job" and that is wrong. UBER **allows** any idiot to do this job, and that is the truth.

This is on them.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

"Driver shortage" 
Yep. Just like there is hot $5 hooker shortage.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Client who hadn't utilized Uber in a year scheduled a pickup yesterday morning for the evening, to be taken to the airport. Uber quoted them a price. They agreed to it. Then come time for pickup, no driver was available that wanted to agree to whatever she had set agreed to. Then it cycled through drivers. One offered $106 for a 17 minute ride. She declined. The next offered her $84. She declined. She declined the next offering, and then my lower offering popped up. She said if she received a 4th offer that wasn't to what she agreed upon she was going to give up on Uber and call for another mode of transport. Tell me how this is the Pax fault, Holmes?
> 
> You got one thing right. If you give an ant with no discretion a 5x option, they'll go to town with it.


5.0X fares are good for short fares, less than 2 mile. For longer trip that borders on predatory pricing. Especially when taxi rates are only 2.0-3.0X of Uber's base rates. I bet the Uber platform quoted her base rate, so that pretty much killed any ability to charge higher than 2.0-3.0 X.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> They're both criminal.


What are they doing that is criminal?


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

4220.weedshare.tech said:


> spending $10 to get to a 10-20$ an hour job is mind boggling to me, dont they speak to their co-workers? i assume they make the same do not one of them own cars? how do you work full time and cant afford a car and who waits 30-90+ minutes getting ignored and cancelled on literally playin a game staring at a screen
> 
> try filthy cash weirdos a $10+ bill will get you a ride in minutes anywhere usa if you open your mouth and use eye contact or a thumb waving motion while walking and holding that $10 bill, this complex technique also works if you engage every human within 20 feet of you in quick informational conversation that informs them youre willing to part with that $10+ bill...no app needed. no middlemen needed, same chances of dying or getting raped its amazing technology
> 
> ...


It's pointless to own a car if you live in a large metro area. Finding parking, insurance etc makes owning a car a burden


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> What are they doing that is criminal?


They ain't sent you no bill yet?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I have had Goober do that to me more than Gryft.


I’ve never had a pu switch with Uber. 

I’ve complained to the Lyft about this for safety reasons.

if you ever wonder why the 1st car in right turn only lane suddenly stops and cuts across all left lanes to make an abrupt u-turn, you are likely looking at a Lyft switcheroo.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I’ve never had a pu switch with Uber.
> 
> I’ve complained to the Lyft about this for safety reasons.
> 
> if you ever wonder why the 1st car in right turn only lane suddenly stops and cuts across all left lanes to make an abrupt u-turn, you are likely looking at a Lyft switcheroo.


The swithereroo cuts both ways. Second or third leg of 3 trip series that is a long pickup, you can trigger a switcheroo some of the time. Uber you are stuck with whatever they hand you.


----------

